# Torrox Park



## oldgit (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi, we are looking at a couple of places we would like to move to and one of them is Torrox Costa. However, we have found the almost perfect apartment but its in Torrox Park! Now we don't know Torrox Park, so anybody out there who does, could be very helpful. Our most immediate question is how long to "stroll" from Park to Costa? Have looked on internet but get lots of answers but all different. So, bearing in mind, we would be talking about a sedate stroll, how long would it take to walk from Torrox Park to Torrox Costa? Have check out buses but a lot of the time would prefer to walk. If anyone else out there has any information on Torrox Park, then please also reply.
Thanks a lot
John


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

4 kilometres. About 45 minutes. Depending on how fast you walk.


----------



## oldgit (Mar 22, 2018)

That's a lot further than I was expecting. Most place the whole distance between the Costa and the Pueblo at around 4k, I thought, from the maps, that the Park was a fair way before the Pueblo. Won't be going there then.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

In common with most places a short distance inland, walking DOWN to the coast is easy Walking back UP, not so much.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

According to Google 20 mins, let's say 30, 1.6km
https://www.google.es/maps/dir/Urb.+Torrox+Park,+29770+Torrox,+M%C3%A1laga/29770+Torrox+Costa,+M%C3%A1laga/@36.7357519,-3.9525647,16z/am=t/data=!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0xd723a5e3491a6f3:0x446358acc5ee2ad8!2m2!1d-3.9496993!2d36.7392259!1m5!1m1!1s0xd723a898c69cceb:0xc358756be5d629fb!2m2!1d-3.945556!2d36.7325!3e2
I don't know if it would be a very nice walk though. It looks like a big road with no shade...
I don't know the area though


----------



## oldgit (Mar 22, 2018)

Getting back up is easy.... its called a bus and they are pretty regular. More interested in the actual distance. Have just found a web site that puts the distance at 2k and a walking time of 25 minutes! 
So who is right?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

oldgit said:


> Getting back up is easy.... its called a bus and they are pretty regular. More interested in the actual distance. Have just found a web site that puts the distance at 2k and a walking time of 25 minutes!
> So who is right?


According to the bus company who operate the local bus service, the route which serves Torrox Park is not very frequent, and does not operate at all in the afternoons, at weekends or on public holidays.


Rutas y Horarios | autocaresnieto.es


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't know if you have seen it already, but there is an old thread about the Torrox area where people have expressed rather mixed views about Torrox Park. Of course, as with any area it is very much down to personal taste.

One of the contributors to the thread did say the walk to Torrox Costa takes 20 minutes.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/595721-torrox-2.html


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Just checked again and 1.6 k from urbanisation Torrox park. My original calculation was Torrox. Sorry. Still a decent walk on a hot day.


----------



## oldgit (Mar 22, 2018)

Very interesting!
I had presumed that the urban line 1 going from Costa to Pueblo would pass by the Park. This line 1 is pretty regular. Just seen Line 2, thank you, that mentions stopping at Torrox Park, that's not regular at all. So, if Line 1 does not go past the Park then the bus service is not regular enough.
Walk ok but no good without bus service.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I live in Torrox Campo and know Torrox Park very well. Personally I would never live there as it is a dreadful place, in my opinion of course. The houses and apartments are cramped together. The walk to the coast is uninspiring and dull and you don't get to the best bits of coast anyway. There is a bus service but I haven't used it nor do I know anyone who has as most of the folk I know who live there have a car. The Park does have an very good communal pool and some restaurants and bars and some of them are pretty good. Let me know if you want any specific info.


----------



## oldgit (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Thrax, thanks for your thoughts. Its very difficult to judge by other peoples opinions as we are all very different. We lived in Nerja for a couple of years and loved it but have met people who hate the place. Not too worried about apartments being close together, you can't get much closer than some places in Nerja, including where we lived but it did not bother us much. Am interested in broadband fibre cable in the area. I understand that fibre is available in Torrox Costa but do you know if it is available on Torrox Park.
I think we will have to have a look ourselves even if we do think "YUK" when we see it. will be there early May, so will have a look then. If you think of anything important we need to be aware of, then please let me know.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, I know that cable is being rolled out in a number of places but I don't know if it is available in Torrox Park. I can find out if you want. Everyone I know who lives or has lived in Torrox Park, with the exception of one couple in their late 70s, hated the place. Some friends had a holiday there and also hated it. But as you correctly say, each to his own. We chose to live ion the campo to avoid the problems living the village life often brings and we still feel the same, but of course you have to have a car. I doubt anywhere ticks all the boxes. We are just 20 minutes from the coast and shops etc but when we get home it is so tranquil. Perhaps one day we will change our minds, who knows?? Torrox Pueblo is alive with gossip and everyone knows everyone's business. I would hate that. I doubt Torrox Park has that problem, to be honest. So, if you have any questions fire away and I will answer them to the best of my ability!!


----------



## oldgit (Mar 22, 2018)

Going to leave it at that at the moment as there is such a shortage of long term rental property that the apartment is unlikely to be available when we get there in early May. Most agents have nothing at all and a few have the odd one. 
Looking forward to May and see what happens.
Thanks again


----------

